# What does "trim fitting" mean to you?



## Sandra Dee (Aug 5, 2002)

I always think it means "thin fabric" - but maybe it means not sagging off the butt? Or narrow in the back as opposed to wide.









What do you think?


----------



## Mamaste (Dec 21, 2001)

Not poofy, and no big leg ruffles or those big ruffles you see on some side-snappers.


----------



## LilMamiBella (Nov 13, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Sandra Dee_
*I always think it means "thin fabric" - but maybe it means not sagging off the butt? Or narrow in the back as opposed to wide.









What do you think?*

trim fittimg means not bulky and fits under regular clothes. That we won't need to buy a bigger size to fit over cloth diapers.


----------



## GiraffeLovin'Mama (Feb 11, 2003)

to me, trim fitting means that I don't have to worry if certain clothes will fit over it...lol

No big poofy bubble bum


----------



## water (May 15, 2003)

Low rise! I can't stand diapers with a high rise, I actually buy down in sizes sometimes because I can't stand it when they go so far up on the belly. I like hip-slung dipes.

Also, what Mamaste said, non of those big ruffles around the legs or waist - hate 'em!

Jenn


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Trim Fitting means to me that the diaper has a bit less absorption in exchange for a bit less bulk. For instance, I can snappi a prefold on and make it nice and trim under pants. However, I cannot snap on a Luke's Drawers AIW and expect to pull his pants past his bum, y'know?


----------



## liya (Apr 17, 2003)

My hemp bikinis CBs are trim and also my bikini twist CPFs....both withe a bumpy cover....I like a diaper that doesnt sag, isnt high in rise or wide in the crotch and that its nice and fit all around..


----------



## lifetapestry (Apr 14, 2003)

A trim fitting diaper is like what Justice Powell said about obscenity: I can't define it, but I know it when I see it!

Trim fitting means, first of all, that when I look at my toddler from the front, there aren't bags and wrinkles of extra diaper fabric (like when I put on the very huge Liz cloth size 2. The giant ruffles on this dipe also make him look approximately 2 times as wide in the front as he is.

Trim fitting also means that when I look at my toddler's profile, the diaper isn't sagging around the bottom because the extra fabric (too high rise, I think). Some dipes look trim from the front but sag at the back for me (e.g. SOS, which I really wanted to like).

Trim fitting also means that the diaper is not too wide in the crotch. For example, while BizzyB diapers fit well everywhere else, I think they are just too wide to be trim.

I think that trim fitting is *very* dependent upon your baby's body type. I mean, there are some dipes that would not be trim on any baby given how ruffly they are or how thick they are. But even a pretty thick diaper (cloud 9 comes to mind) can be pretty trim fitting if it's the right shape for your baby. So while I agree with someone (Heather?) that there is often a tradeoff between trim and absorbent, that isn't always true.

Karla


----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

I think they mean fit trimly to the body. Obviously it's quite objective as I consider our PUL Bizzy B Hive's to be very trim, probably the trimmest we own for an AIO.


----------



## lkblair (Jun 20, 2003)

to me, trim means I can get his clothes on.


----------



## reeseccup (Jul 3, 2003)

I consider trim to be form fitting, not all fluffy, can fit under cloths. With that said, it CAN be done and be absorbant, sadly the best cover for trim is a PUL one







I prefer WOOL. So now that I have found trim and soaky diapers, I need to find a wool fabric that does the trick too.


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by lkblair_
*to me, trim means I can get his clothes on.*
Yup, here too. If I can snap up a 3-6 mos size onsie I consider the dipe under it trim. LOL!


----------



## CarrieL (Jan 15, 2002)

I'm obsessed with trim diapers, I hate diaper butt on my girls LOL. I tend to buy smaller, we stay in the size until it absolutely won't fit and definitley lean towards a shorter rise. I think trim doesn't depend so much on the layers of fabric but the pattern/fit of the diaper. It definitely depends on the babies build as well.


----------



## KellyMomma (Jul 9, 2003)

Trim means that my friends who don't CD don't look at my DD's bootie and wonder what's wrong with it! LOL!


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

a nice narrow crotch but a big rear for those nasties. I need it to be thicker then two layers of hemp, that just is annoying! I like the fit it like a glove diapies from that Righteous Baby Mama Ann!!! That sucker fits his tush so well I just love it! In fact many of the newer wahms make some awesome stuff. New to me is anyone newer then the Poochie mama was. My favourite trim diapers are

Righteous Baby's Fits like a Glove and her AIO's
Fuzbaby diapers
Firefly diapers
Toot Sweet diapers
Darling Diapers
Bikini Cuddlebuns
SOS

Now on the flip side my favourite bulky diapers are
Clothbaby
Luke's Drawers
Valor Kids
Country Cuttins
Regular Cut Cuddlebuns
Jo-bo's
Cloud 9 Softies
Mudpie Babies


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

To me trim fitting is not bulky and fitting close to the body. I can only get a pinned or snappied prefold to do this.

Trim is not that important to me unless I'm putting clothes on over it. In summer, I don't care about bulk. Then I think trim means for me, too, that his pants fit over the dipe.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:

With that said, it CAN be done and be absorbant, sadly the best cover for trim is a PUL one I prefer WOOL.
not necessarily.. just depends on the wool you get









Trim for me means there isnt a lot of fabric between the crotch.. no huge ruffles.. and no extra bagginess in the butt! but for covers its more about the actual thickness than the fit for me..


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by DreamingMama_
*My favourite trim diapers are

Righteous Baby's Fits like a Glove and her AIO's
Fuzbaby diapers
Firefly diapers
Toot Sweet diapers
Darling Diapers
Bikini Cuddlebuns
SOS

Now on the flip side my favourite bulky diapers are
Clothbaby
Luke's Drawers
Valor Kids
Country Cuttins
Regular Cut Cuddlebuns
Jo-bo's
Cloud 9 Softies
Mudpie Babies*
Just goes to show that it is true - so much depends on the fit of the dipe and your babe's body type. I don't consider Toot Sweet trim at all - I seriously doubt I could get pants on over them, especially with a cover. But while I can see how Cloud9Softies might be bulky on some kids, they fit Cole like a second butt







so they are actually pretty trim on him. Same with Lucy's Hope Chest - they fit so well that even though they are on the thick side, they look trim on him.

My definition of trim is pretty much what everybody else said - I can get his pants on over them and he doesn't have a huge bubble butt. For what it's worth, the trimmest I have been able to find are Growing Greens - Cricketts are a close second.

ETA - except for Fireflies, of course - I should have specified, non-hyena dipes


----------



## blazfglori (Dec 17, 2001)

To me it means thin material, and no poufiness...will fit under regular clothes without having to go up a size.


----------



## TeriAnn (Jul 5, 2003)

my ultimate trim test is if i can put jeans over them and not have to have him wearing 3 sizes too big.

for the most part trim isn't a huge concern of mine - i like baggy clothes anyway


----------



## rwikene (Jun 10, 2002)

hey Carrie, good to see you again...









trim for me is when a diaper only looks slightly bigger than a disposable.

Although, trim isn't all that important for me.


----------



## CortLong (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm just getting started in CDing, but the diapers that I have that I consider "trim-fitting" would be a fuzzi bunz stuffed with a prefold or a hemp soaker.......and just a plain ol Bummis SWW with a prefold inside.


----------



## Encyclogirl (Feb 15, 2003)

The three trimmest combos I have, which means I have to make no accomodations in his clothing, would be a FuzziBunz stuffed with a Joey, a Liz's Cloth under a Bummis SWW, and a prefold under a Bummis or Bumpy.....

I'm laughing at how true it must be that body types dictate what you see as bulky. I have some new Nightly Noodles from Liz, and we put them on last night with a Bummis cover, expecting bubble butt to the extreme, and they just fit him so well, it wasn't there. I could even pull his jean shorts on with ease.....


----------



## Safemommy (Jul 22, 2002)

T

If trim fitting means you can pull their pants over their big bums, then does anyone know where to find some 'trim fitting' women's panties?







I'd even spend my SOS money on some of thoes!


----------



## detergentdiva (Oct 16, 2002)

I agree with what most everyone said, trimm fitting is being able to put pants on without going up 3 sizes.

Quote:

If trim fitting means you can pull their pants over their big bums, then does anyone know where to find some 'trim fitting' women's panties? I'd even spend my SOS money on some of thoes!
:LOL That would be an awesome find :LOL


----------



## cariadanam (Apr 30, 2003)

Trim = NO BUBBLE BUTT and secondly trim through the crotch, bulkyness through the crotch bugs me, imagine how it feels to the one wearing it!


----------



## Kermit (May 30, 2002)

First, I really liked Karla's explanations, she covered everything I'd say, I think. I also think that what looks bulky on a child to one person may not to another. People have different ideas of what looks trim.
Second, I don't really think that body type is as big of an issue as people think. I didn't say it's a non-issue, I just think it is what everyone always thinks is THE issue, and it's not always. I think the reality of it is more often an individual's SIZE than their body TYPE. On my 6 lb baby, a LC size one was VERY bulky. Not in the back, but on his belly. Some of this was due to body type, I'm sure, and my personal preference of how a diaper should look and fit, but a lot of it was just that he was little. By the time he was 17 lbs, it would be one of his trimmest diapers, fitting like a bikini, see what I mean? Same kid, same body type, different SIZE. The diaper is made to fit both sizes, but will fit both sizes VERY differently. All my diapers are this way. Some of them I don't care for much when Caden is at the bottom of the size range on the WAHM's chart for that size, but by the time he is in the middle of the range or end of it, it fits like a glove!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I agree with Kermit--my FCB size 1 were bulky at 16 pounds, when we bought them, but between 20-25 lbs. they fit like underwear, they look so trim and thin!

My trimmest diapers are FCB1, SP1, and sellin threads infant, right now...I think it's because the rise is just right, and he's at the very end of the size range, meaning he is on the last or next-to-last snaps! SP1 are beyond trim, they look like a sposie under wool pants, but I hate how they have such weak elastic that they slide down his butt. My side snapping dipes I just mentioned (FCB1 & Sellin Threads size infant) stay exactly where I put them on to start with, no drooping and sliding down.














--AND they are super super super trim!


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Trim through the crotch and able to be worn under normal or semi-normal clothes- not 3 sizes bigger than what she usually wears


----------

